# Brahms Piano Trio No. 1 vs Mendelssohn Piano Trio No. 1



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Both valued pieces, which do you prefer?!


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

The Mendelssohn is a fine piece. The Brahms - especially its revised form - is one of my favorite works of all time.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Both great. Brahms by a hair


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> The Mendelssohn is a fine piece. The Brahms - especially its revised form - is one of my favorite works of all time.


I agree. I do love both Mendelssohn trios, but the Brahms is glorious, like his other works for piano and strings. It's only recently that I heard his original version, and although the more familiar revised version is better structurally, there's some interesting material in the original that was cut, and I recommend hearing both.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

It was close but I voted Brahms. If I realized the poll would have been so skewed against Mendelssohn I would have voted for his. Both great works!

I only know the revised version of the Brahms—who has made a good recording of the original version?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

An easy one for me. The Brahms by quite a long way.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm just getting into these pieces. I'll have to do some work to find my preferred recordings. I listened to a live performance of the Brahms by some young musicians in Cleveland and I thought it was great. After that I listened to the Pires recording and it struck me as over the top gushy romanticism. I'm still waiting for my Mendelssohn CD to arrive. I bought the Golub/Kaplan/Carr Trio on Arabesque.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

The Brahms is one of the high points of Romantic chamber music IMO, with stiff competition provided by many of his own works. From the first time I heard that heavenly opening melody, I thought, “this is the guy who my school music curriculum said couldn’t write a good melody?” But the Mendelssohn is great as well, along with the rest of his outstanding chamber ouevre.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> "this is the guy who my school music curriculum said couldn't write a good melody?"


To whoever said it, tell him that *BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist* would like to have a word with him.


----------

